# Swaying back and forth...



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Tiels are so funny. Lil' Rascal just saw something that he was spooked of and just stood there paralyzed swaying back and forth for several minutes. It looks so funny when they do that... how they just stand there swaying their body from side to side... looking like he's ready to start a fight.

So weird how they do that, and then they hiss... like that's supposed to scare something away!? lol :wacko:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, it is pretty hilarious. It's difficult to try not to giggle while they're trying to be menacing. :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Lil' Rascal should get some pointers from the amazons I work with. 

Now THAT'S scary!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

LOL, ya I bet! Yikes.

It was just so funny seeing him swaying and hissing like that yesterday thinking he's intimidating the potential threat. He walked to a scary dark corner on my desk and was looking into the dark hole freaking himself out thinking there was something really scary inside it lol.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If I had to guess, it was to be mistaken as a snake in the brush. The hiss and swaying in tall grass might scare away some predators.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aw I like the sway, think they're quite brave really considering their size and relative fragility, especially as you say Lil Rascal was scouting out the scary dark corner of the desk aha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

He regularly visits that spooky dark corner of the desk. Must be curious what is "living in there".

I'm telling you... if Lil'Rascal was in the wild... he would would be eaten alive in a heartbeat. He also jumps onto the floor at night and walks into pitch dark rooms by himself. It's so weird and I guess you could call it being "brave" lol. If I act scared and scream it spooks him to fly back to his cage. I don't want him walking around on the floor getting into trouble.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I always put Birdie back into her cage as the daylight fades as with all 'daylight' birds, cockatiels can't see in the dark. As for the darker evenings, I have noticed that she hasn't as much control when flying, even in artificial light. It's as though she cannot judge distances as well as she can to in daylight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah I've noticed that too, they don't seem to have good night vision at all. Even when it's still daylight out but it's starting to get dark it is very obvious my tiel gets disoriented when flying if the room is on the darker side.


----------

